# [SOLVED] Monitor Tilt Angle



## Rosie-L (Mar 23, 2008)

*MONITOR: Philips 273VLHAB 27"*

Hi all.

I hope somebody familiar with the above monitor model can help me. 

I have just purchased the monitor, put it together and got it connected to the PC OK. But it is unclear to me how to adjust the tilt

The bare-bones leaflet that came with it just indicates that it is supposed to tilt between +5° & -20°. I found a video of a different model Philips 27 inch that was very similar, and the guy just seemed to be pushing gently on the top with one finger and pulling gently on the bottom with one finger and it appeared to swivel easily.

But "gentle" doesn't work for me. It feels like it's going to need a fair bit of force, and I'm afraid of breaking something, as the plastic parts of the stand where it joins to the monitor don't seem to be robust enough to take much force.

At the moment it seems to be sitting at the +5° tilted forward mark.

Any suggestions most welcome.

Thanx,
- Rosie


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Monitor Tilt Angle*

Couldn't find a listing for the 273VLH*A*B but there is a 273VLHEB shown on the Philips site.

FYI: I expect tilt should read -5/+20 (ie 5° forward tilt, 20°back)

Regardless of any marketing video, most manufacturers recommend you grasp the monitor firmly midway up each side in order to tilt/rotate it.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Monitor Tilt Angle*

Some of these newer monitors are really hard to adjust. If you are concerned about damaging your monitor you can always remove the base, tilt it, then reattach it (For an example, see page 7 of the manual for the item gcavan linked).


----------



## Rosie-L (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Monitor Tilt Angle*



gcavan said:


> Couldn't find a listing for the 273VLH*A*B


Ah, well that's because I stuffed up and misquoted the model number – left out a "5". Sorry about that. The very brief leaflet says it applies to 273V5 LHAB/LYAB/QHAB/QHABP. 



gcavan said:


> Regardless of any marketing video, most manufacturers recommend you grasp the monitor firmly midway up each side in order to tilt/rotate it.


OK, so I grasped the monitor the way you described and very steadily applied increasing pressure. I was just about to give up and remove the stand as MPR suggested, when it moved. Once that initial resistance was overcome it was easy enough.

Thank you both for your assistance.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Monitor Tilt Angle*

Glad you found a solution and thanks for posting back.


----------



## Rosie-L (Mar 23, 2008)

This is an excellent forum.

No response from Phillips or a monitor forum in five days, but two quick and useful replies here.

Much appreciated and will recommend to friends & family.


----------

